# Hungarian partridge sighting in Fargo.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I did a double take on my way to work today. I never see pheasants or grouse let alone Huns IN town. I had to stop, take pics, and a short video. I'm sure the people at best but had thought I had lost my mind. I saw a good number on pheasant opener. Maybe they are making a comeback.

















Video up shortly.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pretty neat. Safe and sound too.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I thought it was pretty cool, especially with me making my post a month or so ago about not seeing any, only to see them in the "big city"

Having issues with the video, but you get the idea.


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

They live in our neighborhood in SW Fargo all winter. I think there are some people that feed them. I haven't seen them all summer so I was worried they were gone. Good to see they haven't left. It's nice to give our brittany some real game to point when we walk in town.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

'Ve seen mure flocks of Huns out west of Bis this year that the last te years put together. I know you can't stockpile wildlife but for this year t least, I'll leave Em be! Love those little guys! Great fly tying feathers, too! P Quads


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

stalker said:


> They live in our neighborhood in SW Fargo all winter. I think there are some people that feed them. I haven't seen them all summer so I was worried they were gone. Good to see they haven't left. It's nice to give our brittany some real game to point when we walk in town.


I wouldn't doubt they get fed. I was able to walk within 5 feet of them, and had to run at them a bit to get them to fly, only to have them land 20 feet from me.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

That covey has lived around the West Acres area for many years. There are several such groups in the FM area. Was driving down the street near Fargo South high school last week, and came upon 10 turkeys standing in someones driveway. There are loads of 'metro' turkeys living along the Red and Sheyenne....but this group was miles from any river, deep inside the city.


----------

